# hiljattain



## Gavril

Another word for "recently" in Finnish is _hiljattain_ -- how does this word differ from _äskettäin _and _viime aikoina_?

KVK


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Offhand, without examples and context, I can't see any real difference between _hiljattain_ and _äskettäin/äsken/jokin aika sitten_:
_
Hän on hiljattain/äsken julkaissut kirjan matkailusta. _= He/She has recently published a book on/about tourism.

_Hiljattain_ is probably less common than the other expressions, and also more literary.


----------



## sakvaka

It may help you to think how the word has been formed: _äskettäin_ has something to do with _äsken_ (just) and _hiljattain_ with _hiljaa_ (quietly). 

I find _hiljattain_ much more weaker in meaning (quietly - no fuss about anything) and therefore it may create an illusion of being literary and formal. _Äskettäin_ is very straight and it "attacks" against the listener, if you [EDIT: Gavril] understand what I mean .


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't associate _hiljattain_ with _hiljaa_ as far as the meaning and connotations are concerned. I stand by what I said.

All linguists know, though, that not all words have exactly the same meanings and connotations for everybody. Some consider some words colloquial or informal  -  or something else  -  while others don't. That's how misunderstanding occur and languages change. It is completely futile on your part to try to convince me that *only* your views are correct and acceptable.

You stick to your opinions, and I'll stick to mine.


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I don't associate _hiljattain_ with _hiljaa_ as far as the meaning and connotations are concerned. I stand by what I said.
> 
> All linguists know, though, that not all words have exactly the same meanings and connotations for everybody. Some consider some words colloquial or informal  -  or something else  -  while others don't. That's how misunderstanding occur and languages change. It is completely futile on your part to try to convince me that *only* your views are correct and acceptable.
> 
> You stick to your opinions, and I'll stick to mine.



That goes fine for me - I *wasn't trying* *to* make you change your opinions or views, though you may have got that impression from my post:

Quote:
 [...] it "attacks" against the listener, if you [I meant: Gavril] understand what I mean. 

Anyone can see that _hiljattain_ has nothing to do with "being quiet" literally. My association is mostly based on metaphores, the similarities of pronunciations and the contexts I've seen _hiljaa_/_hiljattain_ used in. 

I just thought my point may be of help in selecting suitable words. If you [GOM] find this confusing, you are free to tell your opinion. And in no way have I tried to prove your views wrong or useless - just have tried to make the _backgrounds_ clearer. Eventually, we are both talking about the same thing and share the same point - _hiljattain_ *is* weaker and therefore used in literal contexts. 

We're none of us holders of complete and perfect information. Combining various different points may lead some steps closer to the truth.


----------



## Hakro

Hey guys, please don't drive a person who's trying to learn Finnish, even more confused than s/he is already.

I agree with GOM: "_hiljattain_ is a synonym for _äskettäin/äsken... _(We could dispute about "jokin aika sitten" vs. "jonkin aikaa sitten" but not here.)


----------



## sakvaka

Hakro said:


> Hey guys, please don't drive a person who's trying to learn Finnish, even more confused than s/he is already.
> 
> I agree with GOM: "_hiljattain_ is a synonym for _äskettäin/äsken... _(We could dispute about "jokin aika sitten" vs. "jonkin aikaa sitten" but not here.)



You're right. Let's bury the hatchet*. 

I am not able to add another view to my previous post, so I'll just whisper it here - it's about the style properties of different words._ Hiljattain_ is indeed a synonym for _äskettäin_. They just follow different styles, just like _puoliso_ and _vaimo_, _maanviljelijä_ and _talonpoika_, _riippua _and _roikkua _do.

* _haudata sotakirves _


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Hey guys, please don't drive a person who's trying to learn Finnish, even more confused than s/he is already.
> 
> I agree with GOM: "_hiljattain_ is a synonym for _äskettäin/äsken... _(We could dispute about "jokin aika sitten" vs. "jonkin aikaa sitten" but not here.)



As a Finnish learner, I wanted to say that I don't mind reading debates about Finnish. In fact, I wish there were more discussions about Finnish, just as there are countless discussions about Spanish and French on these same message boards.

So, what is the difference between _jokin aika/jonkin aikaa sitten_?[hymiö]


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> As a Finnish learner, I wanted to say that I don't mind reading debates about Finnish. In fact, I wish there were more discussions about Finnish, just as there are countless discussions about Spanish and French on these same message boards.
> 
> So, what is the difference between _jokin aika/jonkin aikaa sitten_?[hymiö]


Only a few Finnish learners are on the same level as you are, but too often the Finnish forer@s start debating about bagatelles that aren't directly connected to the original question. That's why I asked for a peace.

There sure are different opinions about the difference between _jokin aika/jonkin aikaa sitten,_ but I have learned that _jokin aika sitten_ is a colloquial form, and _jonkin aikaa sitten_ is the correct form in literary language. But there is no definitive rule, as far as I know.


----------



## AutumnOwl

I have to say that the only phrase where I've heard _hiljattain_ used is "_hän kuoli hiljattain"_, when someone has died recently.


----------

